# Appetite Stimulant Drugs



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Are there any ways to increase appetite. i came across this list anyone have any experience of them.

Mirtazapine

Cyproheptadine

Megestrol acetate


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Try B12 injections.. Helps some people.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I took mirtazapine as an antidepressant a few years ago, and one of the reasons I decided to go with that one was because my appetite was shot and I figured that the appetite increase/weight gain side effect would help... but unfortunately i didn't get an increase in appetite or weight gain. My experience aside, I wouldn't recommend mirtazapine for weight gain alone - too many other potential sides and for most people a drug with a horrible discontinuation syndrome when people come off it.

There are two amino acids which can often help with appetite - l-tyrosine and ornithine alpha-ketoglutarate. For the tyrosine try 3g with fluids first thing in the morning, and for the oakg 3-5g half an hour or so before meals. Both of those work a little for me.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

cant do injections, anything i can take as in powder or pill.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

big fat skunky joint!!!


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

killah said:


> cant do injections, anything i can take as in powder or pill.


Perhaps look at MK-677.

Like the ghrp peptides, its a growth hormone secretagogue, but its orally active so no need for injections.

Pricey though :/


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ravenous is worth a look


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Dont eat for a few days, that should increase appetite for when you do eat


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

martiecbs said:


> big fat skunky joint!!!


Yeah boy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

killah said:


> Are there any ways to increase appetite. i came across this list anyone have any experience of them.
> 
> Mirtazapine
> 
> ...


echencea may have spelt it wrong,its a natural herb that wil increase your appetite


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

killah said:


> Are there any ways to increase appetite. i came across this list anyone have any experience of them.
> 
> Mirtazapine
> 
> ...


mirtazapine(zispin) will certainly make you put weight on,but it will make you into a zombie the next day.haha,they give it lads in jail when they kick off to calm em down


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

expletive said:


> Ravenous is worth a look


]

works for me !!


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

So whats better Anabolic Designs Ravenous or something like Udo's Choice Digestive Enzyme Blend?


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

i been takin ravenous 3 times a day for the last 10 days and it seems to be workin as i can eat more without feeling bloated

plus i get hungrier more quickly,


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Daft as it sounds just try increasing your carb intake... More carbs=more insulin=more hunger!!


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

How good is ghrp-6 for appetite? I need something to make mine better and it's either that ravenous stuff or ghrp and I would prefer ghrp if it would make me eat more


----------

